# 410. damage vrs. 22.



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What does everyone think is going to do less fur damage on a raccoon? 22?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

For a pelt? probably a .410 assuming that you don't hit it in the head.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Use a .22................. a shotgun, even the 410 will do considerable pelt damage. Use something along the lines of CCI-SGB if you can find them. They can be ordered on line if your local store doesn't carry them. Good penetration with good expansion. One small hole in, no hole out, one dead ****.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

use a .22lr hollow point. it will be less pelt destruction than a .410

its your choice realy....1 .22 caliber hole, or 40 .10 caliber holes.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the .22. But what shot size do guys use for raccoon I know the .410 is offered in #4s and smaller and I was thinking more like #2 or BB.


----------

